# coyote - where to set up for kill



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

based on this map, can anyone help with the following questions. Red dot is where my elevated blind is, dog has been spotted to the south, and the southwest of the blind on a trail cam. I am hunting during the day. I have a jerry rigged remote call that is not very loud. 

-where should I put remote call?
-what would be best wind?
-what type of call? distress , howl, yip
-I have turkey calls, will they be helpful? 
-is mid day hunting a waste of time?










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe it's because I'm on my phone but i can't see a definitive spot making the stand. 
1) is the coyote on camera going the same direction each time? 
2) anytime is fine to hunt. Usually try to hunt cover during the day time hours and edges at first/last light.


----------



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

rotty said:


> Maybe it's because I'm on my phone but i can't see a definitive spot making the stand.
> 1) is the coyote on camera going the same direction each time?
> 2) anytime is fine to hunt. Usually try to hunt cover during the day time hours and edges at first/last light.


here is a better map. The coyote has been spotted in that general area and not always moving in the same direction.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

ok, personally I would wait for a west or south wind and set the caller behind me to the east.
you could try turkey sounds, but any time of distress would work fine


----------



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks rotty, the blind actually faces due east. So my back faces west. When you say behind me to the east? Can you clarify? 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Behind you to the east means you want to be between the dog to the south and your call to the east, that way you intersect him before he realizes you are even there. If you are north or east of your call then he may get closer to the call and bail before you even see him


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

yup..what he said! and it doesn't have to be far either...within like 20yds would be fine or so.


----------

